# This year's storage



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

For several years, we have not had to purchase store onions or potatoes instead using those from the garden. However, in spite of several different storage systems, I'm still experiencing too much loss in storage. I've tried several approaches, some worked better than others, and some were more labor intensive than others.

This year's version is one I hope will reduce losses as well as labor. It is cheap construction, made from scrap materials, excess chicken wire, and is more about function than form. It does have more sag than I would have preferred and will try to improve on that next year. The shed has one side open to the prevailing southeast breeze and the rest is enclosed. 

This partial shot represents most of the winter onions, none of the spring onions, and about 1/3 of the tator crop. The remaining will go into more traditional places. 

Will it work?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm on my way


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Real nice MDL!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here. I changed how we cure the onions this year... In years past, Mrs Ranch hung them in the garage, which always made a mess. This year I strung a couple of 1/4" steel cables across the party barn. They ar fully shaded & there is always a breeze.

I'll post pics tomorrow of the setup.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

air circulation is very important try to separate as in product not touching each other

good harvest

good luck in your effort


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Great post. Bring on the storage ideas and pics because I'm in the same dilema. Trying to find something that works good.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Air*



MR. L. said:


> air circulation is very important try to separate as in product not touching each other
> 
> good harvest
> 
> good luck in your effort


 X-2 and don't Wash...CVA34


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Same here. I changed how we cure the onions this year... In years past, Mrs Ranch hung them in the garage, which always made a mess. This year I strung a couple of 1/4" steel cables across the party barn. They are fully shaded & there is always a breeze.


Here you go... They seem to be curing better this year. Most are a handful and not a bad crop overall!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very good!! It will be interesting to see how this turns out...last year, for whatever reason, my "strung" onions hung up something like that didn't do store well...but I think maybe too many were touching....hope we can compare notes again later. Thanks.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

A question for the veterans... Is my idea to store some in my beer fridge going to work okay? I keep it around 33 degrees. I have read that should work well, but I've never tried it. The rest I am going to hang in panty hose- some in the garage and some in my pantry. My FIL told me to drop an onion in the panty hose tie a knot, then drop another then repeat the process. This way they don't touch and they get air. My FIL is from up North so it might not work down here.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes the beer fridge will work very well...at least does for me. As long as they are unwashed and dry.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I grew some onions this year & have them hanging from the rafters in my pole barn just curious as to how long they will last out there? I also stored my potatoes in a burlap potato sack in my closet. I had forgotten that I still had some left & sure enough they were growing in my closet so I cut them back some & planted them in February & I'm now enjoying a mess of potatoes.


----------

